# lirc mceusb driver problems [solved]

## blueaura

I have been trying to emerge app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1 with the 'mceusb' driver enabled but run in to errors every time. I have even tried previous versions right back to 0.8.4 with no luck.

As far as I am aware my Compro VideoMate K300 remote will only work with mceusb drivers. Any ideas?

build.log

```
 * CPV:  app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  X amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux lirc_devices_mceusb multilib userland_GNU

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'lirc_devices_mceusb2' not in IUSE for app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1

 * If your LIRC device requires modules, you'll need MODULE_UNLOAD

 * support in your kernel.

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.35-gentoo

 * Compiling support for device mceusb

 * 

 * lirc-configure-opts:  --with-driver=mceusb

 * Setting default lirc-device to /dev/lirc0

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking lirc-0.8.7pre1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work

 * Applying lirc-0.8.4-portaudio_check.patch ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * Disabling lirc_gpio driver as it does no longer work Kernel 2.6.22+

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: lirc-0.8.7pre1

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1 ...

ln: creating symbolic link `Module.symvers': File exists

 * Preparing lirc module

 * econf: updating lirc-0.8.7pre1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating lirc-0.8.7pre1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --localstatedir=/var --with-syslog=LOG_DAEMON --enable-sandboxed --with-kerneldir=/usr/src/linux --with-moduledir=/lib/modules/2.6.35-gentoo/misc --disable-debug --with-x --with-driver=mceusb

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for mknod... /bin/mknod

checking for mkfifo... /usr/bin/mkfifo

checking for depmod... /sbin/depmod

checking for libusb-config... /usr/bin/libusb-config

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 2.6

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib64/python2.6/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib64/python2.6/site-packages

checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h usability... yes

checking sys/ioctl.h presence... yes

checking for sys/ioctl.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking syslog.h usability... yes

checking syslog.h presence... yes

checking for syslog.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for off_t... yes

checking for pid_t... yes

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether struct tm is in sys/time.h or time.h... time.h

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking for gethostname... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for mkfifo... yes

checking for select... yes

checking for socket... yes

checking for strdup... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strtoul... yes

checking for snprintf... yes

checking for strsep... yes

checking for vsyslog... yes

checking for forkpty... no

checking for forkpty in -lutil... yes

checking vga.h usability... no

checking vga.h presence... no

checking for vga.h... no

checking for X... libraries , headers 

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for getopt_long... yes

checking for mktemp... yes

checking for Linux kernel sources... /usr/src/linux/

checking for which drivers can be installed on this system... 

checking for caraca_init in -lcaraca_client... no

checking ftdi.h usability... yes

checking ftdi.h presence... yes

checking for ftdi.h... yes

checking iguanaIR.h usability... no

checking iguanaIR.h presence... no

checking for iguanaIR.h... no

checking for ir_strerror in -lirman... no

checking for ir_strerror in -lirman_sw... no

checking alsa/asoundlib.h usability... yes

checking alsa/asoundlib.h presence... yes

checking for alsa/asoundlib.h... yes

checking for snd_pcm_open in -lasound... yes

checking for ALSA SB RC hwdep support... yes

checking scsi/sg.h usability... yes

checking scsi/sg.h presence... yes

checking for scsi/sg.h... yes

checking linux/input.h usability... yes

checking linux/input.h presence... yes

checking for linux/input.h... yes

checking linux/types.h usability... yes

checking linux/types.h presence... yes

checking for linux/types.h... yes

checking for linux/hiddev.h... yes

checking for HIDDEV_FLAG_UREF support... yes

checking sys/soundcard.h usability... yes

checking sys/soundcard.h presence... yes

checking for sys/soundcard.h... yes

checking linux/i2c-dev.h usability... yes

checking linux/i2c-dev.h presence... yes

checking for linux/i2c-dev.h... yes

checking for daemon... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_atiusb/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_bt829/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_ene0100/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_dev/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_gpio/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_i2c/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_igorplugusb/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_ttusbir/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_imon/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_it87/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_ite8709/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_mceusb/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_parallel/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_sasem/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_serial/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_sir/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_streamzap/Makefile

config.status: creating drivers/lirc_wpc8769l/Makefile

config.status: creating daemons/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/man/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

You will have to use the lirc_mceusb kernel module.

Now enter 'make' and 'make install' to compile and install the package.

make -j5 -j1 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= all 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'

Making all in drivers

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers'

Making all in lirc_dev

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev'

cp ./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers .

cp: cannot stat `./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers': No such file or directory

make[3]: [lirc_dev.o] Error 1 (ignored)

mv Makefile Makefile.automake

cp ./../Makefile.kernel Makefile

CPPFLAGS="" CFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="" \

   make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev modules \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/.lirc_dev.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -include include/generated/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.c

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/modules.order

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost   -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/Module.symvers -I /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/Module.symvers  -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/Module.symvers -S -w -c -s

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/.lirc_dev.mod.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -include include/generated/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev.mod)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_dev)"  -DMODULE -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.mod.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.mod.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ld -r  -T /usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/scripts/module-common.lds --build-id -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.ko /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.mod.o

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo'

mv Makefile.automake Makefile

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_dev'

Making all in lirc_mceusb

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb'

cp ./../lirc_dev/Module*.symvers .

mv Makefile Makefile.automake

cp ./../Makefile.kernel Makefile

CPPFLAGS="" CFLAGS="" LDFLAGS="" \

   make -C /usr/src/linux/ SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb modules \

      KBUILD_VERBOSE=1

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo'

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/.tmp_versions/*

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/.lirc_mceusb.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -include include/generated/autoconf.h -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=core2 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack -DIRCTL_DEV_MAJOR=61 -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/../.. -I/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/../.. -I/usr/src/linux//include/ -I/usr/src/linux//drivers/media/video/  -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_mceusb)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(lirc_mceusb)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.o /var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c: In function 'mceusb_lirc_ioctl':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c:939: warning: unused variable 'lvalue'

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c: In function 'mceusb_dev_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c:1168: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_alloc'

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c:1168: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c:1318: error: implicit declaration of function 'usb_buffer_free'

/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.c:1325: warning: too many arguments for format

make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb/lirc_mceusb.o] Error 1

make[4]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.35-gentoo'

make[3]: *** [lirc_mceusb.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers/lirc_mceusb'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4651:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3630:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"          ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1/work/lirc-0.8.7pre1'
```

emerge --info =app-misc/lirc-0.8.7_pre1

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_6300_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 07 Aug 2010 15:05:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_UK en"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa amd64 avahi berkdb bzip2 cli cpudetection cracklib crypt css cxx dbus dhcpd dri faac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 joystick jpeg mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png pppd profile python readline reflection sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl symlink sysfs tcpd threads unicode vaapi vdpau vorbis wifi x264 xorg xrandr xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard synaptics mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_UK en" LIRC_DEVICES="mceusb2 mceusb" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Last edited by blueaura on Sun Aug 08, 2010 10:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## blueaura

Solved! I read somewhere that lirc will not compile against >=2.6.3 kernels. The solution was to emerge an old 2.6.29-r6 kernel and link this to /usr/src/linux, compile the kernel and then emerge lirc as normal.

Once this is done you can link /usr/src/linux back to your previous kernel version. Just remember the work around if you update lirc or run emerge world.

----------

